# How do you clean your smoker?



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2007)

I had quite a build up of junk in my smoker, so I made a huge fire in it to burn everything off.

I ticked off the neighbors but my smoker is nice and clean now.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 12, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I had quite a build up of junk in my smoker, so I made a huge fire in it to burn everything off.
> 
> I ticked off the neighbors but my smoker is nice and clean now.


 
I do the same.


----------



## MJK (Jul 12, 2007)

that's how I do it too.


----------



## keltin (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a porcelain coated water smoker (stands vertically upright). All meat drippings fall into the removable porcelain coated water pan so I just dump it and hit with a water hose for clean up. The coal box in the bottom is removable, and by design, nothing ever gets into it except the coals and wood, so it just gets dumped (no washing). 

The only thing I’ve ever need to clean is the interior walls which I do once every year when the season starts. After years of service it’s got a nice thick patina built up on it, but that coating does flake now and again, so I hit with the hose and a light rubbing with a cloth and she’s good to go.


----------



## candelbc (Jul 12, 2007)

I do the same thing myself.. Takes care of most everything..


----------



## QSis (Jul 12, 2007)

You're supposed to CLEAN these things???

Lee


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 12, 2007)

I use disposable aluminum pans in my cooking chamber to catch the grease.  Depending on how much food I smoke, I don't always get it all.  I try to alternate grilling and smoking, so I can "burn off" the extra grease.

Otherwise, I dump the ashes from the fire tray every time I smoke, as well as dump ashes from the cooking chamber when I grill.

I'll probably use a scraper to remove most of the gunk when I put it away for the season.

I still need to get a stripper wheel for my drill, sand off the rust and some of the paint from my SFB, then repaint with heat-resistant paint.


----------

